# 67 gto ho exhaust manifold date coded ?



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i have a set of aftermarket ho manifolds on my 67 gto they are fine but as its a matching numbers car it would be good to complete the originality, so i am looking for a set of factory original HO manifolds, if anyone has any i'm interested, but does anyone know if they were date coded ? i know they have casting codes,
also whats the general thoughts on actually having originals, like exhausts rust out over time and get replaced and thats accepted but manifolds i assume they dont rust or do they? so are they a part that is sort after and should be there for originality etc, or are they generaly accepted as a part that gets replaced, i'm not totally sure if its worth spending the money on replaceing them.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

no date codes, only casting nos. and they are not considered parts that get replaced unless they break, which happens. thought the aftermarket ones have the correct casting nos. on them. PM me about originals. Have some.


----------

